# U.S. Military Warns ‘Space Is Now a Warfighting Domain’



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

_"Our potential adversaries understand the advantage we derive from space and view our reliance on space as a vulnerability they can exploit," they noted. "Near-peer competitors will offset any U.S. military advantage derived from our space systems and continue to pursue capabilities to degrade or destroy them."
_

U.S. Military Warns 'Space Is Now a Warfighting Domain' - Breitbart

Thanks for the warning. Most thinking adults and even children of a certain age grasped this concept in 1969. Carter neutered the space program. Ronald Reagan tried to get the point across and undo the damage, and every administration since has sold the American People down the river of time.

WTF took you so long?

What part of "Own the High Ground" got skipped in our war colleges' curriculum? Unfreakingbelievable!

To bad we abandoned the moon. Just think of the space presence we would have if we would have started building a moon base 40 years ago?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Our adversaries have understood that for a long time, just like we have. Send a 1 MT a-bomb, up to 100 miles, and detonate it, and anything up there is going to be destroyed. 
And a powerful EMP will be hot on the heels of the explosion. But, once any bomb is used, it will be met with retaliation, and that has worked up until now.

With NK, they seem to stupid to understand the concept of MAD, and they may be the ones to bring on a nuke exchange.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Our adversaries have understood that for a long time, just like we have. Send a 1 MT a-bomb, up to 100 miles, and detonate it, and anything up there is going to be destroyed.
> And a powerful EMP will be hot on the heels of the explosion. But, once any bomb is used, it will be met with retaliation, and that has worked up until now.
> 
> With NK, they seem to stupid to understand the concept of MAD, and they may be the ones to bring on a nuke exchange.


Ronnie seemed to get it. Make the launching entity eat the EMP. Got to own the high the ground though.

Suprised Space Command is just now catching on... and I am really pissed about it too!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Our adversaries have understood that for a long time, just like we have. Send a 1 MT a-bomb, up to 100 miles, and detonate it, and anything up there is going to be destroyed.
> And a powerful EMP will be hot on the heels of the explosion. But, once any bomb is used, it will be met with retaliation, and that has worked up until now.
> 
> With NK, they seem to stupid to understand the concept of MAD, and they may be the ones to bring on a nuke exchange.


OR the North Koreans do understand MAD, but are willin. To look be with it, hoping they get the drop on us with an EMP. Once they have leveled the technological playing field, they may believe they stand a better chance, and do some extent they do, look what it took to stop Japan. It's foolish to look at a battle between eastern and western powers, from a western-centric viewpoint i.e. Force on force alone. The asians are REALLY into the loyalty/honor thing, and it's a force to be reckoned with. 
Not to say we don't have motivated and loyal patriots here, we do, but generally our population is fairly soft and ready to be appeased/suppressed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Under Reagan it was launch on detection, Carter it was on impact, 

under O'thigger it was launch on second strike impact if it crosses the red line a second time.

I feel we have fallen ignorant to our adversaries technological advances.

We will find out the hard way with Pearl Harbor redux.

We don't have the industrial capacity to fight a global war with major players.

The other problem is we have brought up a bunch of wooses, **** or metroturds who need safe spaces to keep away from a staple gun.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Interesting link thanks. Come soon Lord Jesus! We need some relief down here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They have been working on using space for war from day one of the space program.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> They have been working on using space for war from day one of the space program.


I personally disagree. That supposition/statement is not supported by publicly disclosed facts. If you know things that we do not, then abide by your agreements and go in peace. The ones I signed are not in this area.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> I personally disagree. That supposition/statement is not supported by publicly disclosed facts. If you know things that we do not, then abide by your agreements and go in peace. The ones I signed are not in this area.


 Well you can disagree all you want facts are facts and the space program would never have come to life without a military side to it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Once the Russians put Sputnik in orbit the military was involved with the space program. It would be naive to think otherwise.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Once the Russians put Sputnik in orbit the military was involved with the space program. It would be naive to think otherwise.


Yeah Ok...

We'll go with that.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Well you can disagree all you want facts are facts and the space program would never have come to life without a military side to it.


Facts? Please, don't even get me started. WTF?

Our space program is/has been a NAZI bastard step child and it has always a been a 100% military operation since day 1 of Operation Paper Clip! That is not the issue.

The issue is that our dear leaders have allowed us to be beaten and trounced in space because the piper they are listening to is not the one of of Liberty but the one of $ which is now actually yuan and they still don't care!!!

I like you S-901 and I respect you and your service, but these MFers have sold you and each and every one of us down the river of time!

We can get a lot back, but not time.

They have allowed our enemies to leap forward , and then to leap forward yet again on our technological knowledge and it was mostly done by Democrats!

I think you have completely missed my point.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

@ Smitty901 

I will try to be more clear in the future. The fault in communication here was completely mine alone.

You are correct. Space has always been a been a battlefield from day 1. That was not the point I was trying to make.

My original point was that as a nation our leaders have not acted as if they understood this truth.

While we are most likely in complete agreement in this respect. It appears that I have been unclear, and that this was not the point that I was originally trying to make.

My foundational issue really had to do with actions that I perceive as traitorous acts, that we have been subjected to by our 'Dear Leaders' with regard to the area of space exploration and its occupation by the United States; a condition which has endured for quite literally decades. 

In fact by their not acting as if space exploration had a Foundational Military Aspect which should have superseded every other interest in space, it was instead seemingly diminished and trivialized, and in the end became a way for the Social Recidivists to to slam the door on the next step in human advancement because it was to expensive to pursue.


----------

